# Collagen or rope's comprehensive university tier list v3



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

*Giga mogger*
Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Stanford, MIT, Oxford, Cambridge

*Mogger*
Caltech, Wharton

*Above average*
Columbia, Chicago, Penn (non Wharton)

*Average*
Brown, Dartmouth, LSE, Imperial College London, Northwestern, Duke, Tsinghua, Peking

*Barely passable*
Tokyo, Seoul National University, John Hopkins, ETH Zurich, Cornell (very debatable tbh)

*Trash*
Anything that isn't on this list


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

Discuss niggers


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 19, 2021)

fuck another banger thread by the princeton mogger


----------



## .👽. (Apr 19, 2021)

Over for you









Modesty


It’s a good look. It shows you are content. The top dog doesnt have to prove/remind everyone he is on top, he and everybody else already knows. The flashy “New money” (or more likely “No money”) look is obnoxious. If you dont know what that is it is people who are insecure about where they...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 19, 2021)

This nigga said LSE and imperial are average


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

N1666 said:


> This nigga said LSE and imperial are average


When compared to what really matters, they absolutely area.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> fuck another banger thread by the princeton mogger


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 19, 2021)

How is Kyoto is low?


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 19, 2021)

No university for your face, but over for all continental eurocels it seems


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> How is Kyoto is low?


Because it's not Todai


----------



## Preston (Apr 19, 2021)

Where's Durham and German unis?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Where's Durham and German unis?





Collagen or rope said:


> *Trash*
> Anything that isn't on this list


----------



## Preston (Apr 19, 2021)

So basically there are no good unis outside the Anglosphere


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Discuss niggers


What is there to discuss bro, everything u said was factual.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> So basically there are no good unis outside the Anglosphere


Yes. Every nation's top talent will always aim for Oxbridge/HYPSM, and, failing that, LSE/Imperial or a T20 in the States. This is why top unis outside of the US/UK are seen as inferior - be it LMU Munich, Bocconi, HEC Paris, IIT, NUS, Melbourne University, etc

Why go to ETH Zurich when you have an offer from MIT? Why Peking, when Harvard is calling?


----------



## lutte (Apr 19, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> So basically there are no good unis outside the Anglosphere


He's coping


----------



## Preston (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Yes. Every nation's top talent will always aim for Oxbridge/HYPSM, and, failing that, LSE/Imperial or a T20 in the States. This is why top unis outside of the US/UK are seen as inferior - be it LMU Munich, Bocconi, HEC Paris, IIT, NUS, Melbourne University, etc
> 
> Why go to ETH Zurich when you have an offer from MIT? Why Peking, when Harvard is calling?


HYLSM AND T20?


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 19, 2021)

*Uber Giga Mogger:* 
Central Alabama Community College


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 19, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> So basically there are no good unis outside the Anglosphere


Rankings are very biased to Anglo universities, for example Tokyo University would be in the top 10 of QS ranking if it had the same percentage of international students as your typical Chinese students incubator Canadian or Australian university.
Yes, having international students boosts your ranking.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 19, 2021)

My mom went to peking and she literally transferred to UConn. Jfl education out of the US and Oxbridge is nothing


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 19, 2021)

How about you make a "comprehensive guide to getting laid" ?

Oh wait you cant, youre a coping ricecel


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 19, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> How about you make a "comprehensive guide to getting laid" ?
> 
> Oh wait you cant, youre a coping ricecel


He claims to be chad


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 19, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He claims to be chad


he has a monolid eye area

never even begun


----------



## spark (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Yes. Every nation's top talent will always aim for Oxbridge/HYPSM, and, failing that, LSE/Imperial or a T20 in the States. This is why top unis outside of the US/UK are seen as inferior - be it LMU Munich, Bocconi, HEC Paris, IIT, NUS, Melbourne University, etc
> 
> Why go to ETH Zurich when you have an offer from MIT? Why Peking, when Harvard is calling?


Well if you look at these top lists ETHZ always makes the top10 way above many of the schools you mentioned as better. It's obvious you're clueless.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Rankings are very biased to Anglo universities, for example Tokyo University would be in the top 10 of QS ranking if it had the same percentage of international students as your typical Chinese students incubator Canadian or Australian university.
> Yes, having international students boosts your ranking.


Yeah that's why i put tokyo ahead of every AU and Canadian uni. No AU or Canadian unis make the list. 


RoBobaFett999 said:


> My mom went to peking and she literally transferred to UConn. Jfl education out of the US and Oxbridge is nothing


When did your mom go? These days Tsinghua/Peking are top tier even outside of China. They're feeder schools into HYPSM for postgrad.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

spark said:


> Well if you look at these top lists ETHZ always makes the top10 way above many of the schools you mentioned as better. It's obvious you're clueless.


Guaranteed acceptance into ETHZ requires 38 IB. A far, far cry from top Anglo unis. It only makes the list because of its historical prestige.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Yeah that's why i put tokyo ahead of every AU and Canadian uni. No AU or Canadian unis make the list.
> 
> When did your mom go? These days Tsinghua/Peking are top tier even outside of China. They're feeder schools into HYPSM for postgrad.


‘90s, but even then the school was hard to get into


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> ‘90s, but even then the school was hard to get into


Now it is exponentially harder. I know the acceptance rate into Tsinghua/Peking has more than halved since 2011. They're clamping down on foreign applicants wanting an easy way into the top chinese uni due to their non PRC passports.


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> *Barely passable*
> ETH Zurich


jfl


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> jfl


My standards are asian tiger parent standards, if you can't cope with that get the fuck out of the house


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> My standards are asian tiger parent standards, if you can't cope with that get the fuck out of the house


ETH and Caltech mtfo Princeton for sure


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> ETH and Caltech mtfo Princeton for sure


ETH over Princeton you must be smoking

Ngl, I would bury your head in the cement if you told me that irl

Dont ever come at me with that retarded shit again


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 19, 2021)

jfl keep coping 

after you finish studyslaving for 13 hours at Princeton, you have this to go to as a reward









meanwhile some normie who goes to a Big 10 school with a good busines program has this girl on his weekly rotation








he'll get a job through his frat connections at all companies while you worked your ass off the past 4 years to even get in the door

and you'll only end up making 10k more


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> ETH over Princeton you must be smoking
> 
> Ngl, I would bury your head in the cement if you told me that irl
> 
> Dont ever come at me with that retarded shit again


Go rope.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

Toska said:


> jfl keep coping
> 
> after you finish studyslaving for 13 hours at Princeton, you have this to go to as a reward
> 
> ...


Big 10 school? Unless you are in the top 5 you will be mogged by me. Please specify.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Big 10 school? Unless you are in the top 5 you will be mogged by me. Please specify.


an iu kelley or northwestern grad will make only 10k less than a princeton grad and he will have a much better life


----------



## CaptainCalicoe (Apr 19, 2021)

how much does degree subject matter? Like do some subjects mog harder than others?


----------



## spark (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Guaranteed acceptance into ETHZ requires 38 IB. A far, far cry from top Anglo unis. It only makes the list because of its historical prestige.


that is not true, historical prestige plays absolutely no role in these rankings, there are plenty of extremely old universities in Europe that don't even make the top100 in 2021


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

spark said:


> that is not true, historical prestige plays absolutely no role in these rankings, there are plenty of extremely old universities in Europe that don't even make the top100 in 2021


Then ETHZ doesn't even make the list

it is an easy as shit uni to get into. Most people don't even bother because you need to speak german for their undergrad degrees


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 19, 2021)

CaptainCalicoe said:


> how much does degree subject matter? Like do some subjects mog harder than others?


Subject matters for UK unis. For example Oxford economics mogs Oxford classics. Cambridge medicine mogs Cambridge land economy. 

For US, less so.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 19, 2021)

Truly mirin how long you’re going with the larp


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

Berkeley and UCLA


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 19, 2021)

For most students university rankings don't really matter.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 19, 2021)

North Dakota state U mogs


----------



## spark (Apr 19, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Then ETHZ doesn't even make the list
> 
> it is an easy as shit uni to get into. Most people don't even bother because you need to speak german for their undergrad degrees


it does make the list though and its above Cambridge 








QS World University Rankings 2021 : Top Global Universities


Discover the world's top 1,000 universities. Explore the QS World University Rankings® 2021 based on 6 key ranking indicators.




www.topuniversities.com


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Berkeley and UCLA


mirin 1400 composite SAT and >20% transfer rate indeed

get the fuck outta here with your glorified community colleges


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

spark said:


> it does make the list though and its above Cambridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rankings aren't everything, NUS and NTU are above Yale and Columbia.

You have brain damage if you choose the former over the latter.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Apr 20, 2021)

i feel bad for your future son


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

16tyo said:


> i feel bad for your future son


I will disown him if he goes to a uni below Mogger tier


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> mirin 1400 composite SAT and >20% transfer rate indeed
> 
> get the fuck outta here with your glorified community colleges


JFL I don't know anything about US schools I just know they're highly ranked (like top 10?) law schools xD


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> JFL I don't know anything about US schools I just know they're highly ranked (like top 10?) law schools xD


UCLA and Berkeley used to be worth something, now they're just #2 on the community college rankings


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> UCLA and Berkeley used to be worth something, now they're just #2 on the community college rankings


I was thinking coming over to the states from Norway in my 5th year to live the american dream as an exchange student, and apparently these are the only schools that are available JFL


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mind explaining how a shitty subject in good uni is better than a high tier subject (STEM or medicine) in an average/shit uni. Im not from us btw.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

lol this list is way too limited

there isn’t that much difference between the 20th ranked uni and the 60th ranked in the world

You’re also way too forgiving of US universities and too critical of European institutions


----------



## thecaste (Apr 20, 2021)

Shit thread kys


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 20, 2021)

so giga mogger college = college full of incels and femcels with no cool parties


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> lol this list is way too limited
> 
> there isn’t that much difference between the 20th ranked uni and the 60th ranked in the world
> 
> You’re also way too forgiving of US universities and too critical of European institutions


Which EU unis should be on this list?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Mind explaining how a shitty subject in good uni is better than a high tier subject (STEM or medicine) in an average/shit uni. Im not from us btw.


Because getting into a shit subject in a good uni is often harder than getting into a higher tier subject in a shit uni

Law at Oxford Brookes or classics at Oxford?


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 20, 2021)

keep crying for Kansas State Community College


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Which EU unis should be on this list?


calling imperial and LSE “average” is an absolute joke mate

if someone goes to amsterdam university, would you advise them to rope jfl?. i think you’re way far too caught up in how good a uni actually has to be for it to be “good”

Of course the best is oxbridge and the top of the ivy, but plenty of people within the u.k. go to a 70th ranked university worldwide (a typical mid tier RG university) and still graduate and get a 30-40k a year starting job ON AVERAGE


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

@AlwaysHaveQuestions why you huh prick


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> calling imperial and LSE “average” is an absolute joke mate
> 
> if someone goes to amsterdam university, would you advise them to rope jfl?. i think you’re way far too caught up in how good a uni actually has to be for it to be “good”
> 
> Of course the best is oxbridge and the top of the ivy, but plenty of people within the u.k. go to a 70th ranked university worldwide (a typical mid tier RG university) and still graduate and get a 30-40k a year starting job ON AVERAGE


is 30-40k suppose to be good? how are you ever going to afford surgeries at that rate


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> is 30-40k suppose to be good? how are you ever going to afford surgeries at that rate


That’s an average STARTING salary at 21 years old.... From a respectable but not crazy u.k. uni (oxbridge are on like 80k within 5 years)

If you’re going to university in the first place, you shouldn’t really expect your surgeries before your early 20s anyway. How are you going to afford your surgeries without a decent paying job?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> calling imperial and LSE “average” is an absolute joke mate
> 
> if someone goes to amsterdam university, would you advise them to rope jfl?. i think you’re way far too caught up in how good a uni actually has to be for it to be “good”
> 
> Of course the best is oxbridge and the top of the ivy, but plenty of people within the u.k. go to a 70th ranked university worldwide (a typical mid tier RG university) and still graduate and get a 30-40k a year starting job ON AVERAGE


Do you disagree with its position on the list?

The best US unis are without a doubt better than LSE/Imperial. Same goes for Oxbridge.

I put LSE/Imperial on the same tier as a lower Ivy (Dartmouth and Brown), T10 (Northwestern and Duke) and top Chinese (Peking and Tsinghua). It is reasonable.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Because getting into a shit subject in a good uni is often harder than getting into a higher tier subject in a shit uni
> 
> Law at Oxford Brookes or classics at Oxford?


Does the fact that it is harder to get in, automatically make it more appealing for your future employer or is it just a flex. 
Also law and whatever the fuck that "classics" subject is are too far apart. I was trying to compare like the top 20% subjects to top 50% subjects if that makes sense.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Do you disagree with its position on the list?
> 
> The best US unis are without a doubt better than LSE/Imperial. Same goes for Oxbridge.
> 
> I put LSE/Imperial on the same tier as a lower low Ivy (Dartmouth and Brown), T10 (Northwestern and Duke) and top Chinese (Peking and Tsinghua). It is reasonable.


yeah i definitely disagree jfl

Imo

0: Oxbridge/Harvard league of its own

1:then, the rest of the big five in the us, the best russell group universities within the U.K that rank top 20-30 in the world like imperial, lse)

2:then, the lower tier ivys, the public ivys and the rest of the russel group, along with the best european universities like eth, amsterdam, etc (i don’t know much about the asian universities but i’d also rank them within this, it’s a wider spectrum)

3:Then, it’s the flagship of the lesser known but still best within its country, like university of bologna

and then everything else is pretty irrelevant. i don’t know much about universities outside of the US or U.K. that much so maybe i’m a bit ignorant, but to call LSE average or that tier of university is an absolute JOKE imo.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Apr 20, 2021)

Chad / brad with connections go to USC and end up in finance. This thread is ultra mega Tera cope. Jfl @ u if u actually go to a shithole uni like MIT or cal tech.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> yeah i definitely disagree jfl
> 
> Imo
> 
> ...


The only UK unis that match HYPSM are Oxbridge.

No kid is choosing LSE over yale, or Imperial over MIT bro


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> The only UK unis that match HYPSM are Oxbridge.
> 
> No kid is choosing LSE over yale, or Imperial over MIT bro


what a typical american view 

The world does not revolve around shekelSA. and UK universities definitely are a better quality on average 

There is a reason why Oxford and Cambridge are the best and the second best universities in the world

Yale might mog the likes of imperial or lse slightly but the difference is so minor 

it’s like comparing a 150k salary to a 160k salary, nobody gives a fuck about the negligible difference


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> what a typical american view
> 
> The world does not revolve around shekelSA. and UK universities definitely are a better quality on average
> 
> ...


Cambridge acceptance rate: 21%
Oxford acceptance rate: 17.5%

Harvard acceptance rate: 4.6%
Stanford acceptance rate: 4.3%


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Cambridge acceptance rate: 21%
> Oxford acceptance rate: 17.5%
> 
> Harvard acceptance rate: 4.6%
> Stanford acceptance rate: 4.3%


what a retarded COPE.

First of all, university in the USA will leave you 100-200k in the red, minimum. So naturally there will be less people going.

Secondly, average American is stupid as fuck, even once you control for all the different types of people. When you have 10x the universities of course you will have less acceptance for the best ones when the average iq including every race is like 90 jfl. This is not even considering the size of the USA, will every student travel across the whole continent in order to go to a university that’s 5 places above the one in their state?

Oxford and Cambridge are literally the first and second best universities in the world, without any sort of debate. From ranking to historic prestige, there isn’t really a match apart from Harvard maybe. Other Ivy universities are at best a tier 0.5 or 1

I suggest you get off your high horse because you study fucking MARKETING, even as an ivy league grad that degree is a complete joke


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> what a retarded COPE.
> 
> First of all, university in the USA will leave you 100-200k in the red, minimum. So naturally there will be less people going.
> 
> ...


I am not coping. Those statistics I've posted reflect reality.

Forget HYPSM, Oxford and Cambridge have higher acceptance rates than public ivies like UCLA and Berkeley. All things equal, it is far harder to get into a T5 US school than Oxbridge. The fact that there are 10x more unis just drills in the point - the top few are just that much more selective. The entire Ivy League graduates as much undergrads as Oxbridge in an academic year. 

Yes, Oxbridge has historical prestige over HYPSM. But Harvard is still 400 odd years old and has graduated more billionaires/politicians/nobel laureates than any UK institution. And America, while on the decline, is still the dominant superpower and number 1 destination for top talent to migrate to. Hence, competition to top US unis > top UK unis.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> I am not coping. Those statistics I've posted reflect reality.
> 
> Forget HYPSM, Oxford and Cambridge have higher acceptance rates than public ivies like UCLA and Berkeley. All things equal, it is far harder to get into a T5 US school than Oxbridge. The fact that there are 10x more unis just drills in the point - the top few are just that much more selective. The entire Ivy League graduates as much undergrads as Oxbridge in an academic year.
> 
> Yes, Oxbridge has historical prestige over HYPSM. But Harvard is still 400 odd years old and has graduated more billionaires/politicians/nobel laureates than any UK institution. And America, while on the decline, is still the dominant superpower and number 1 destination for top talent to migrate to. Hence, competition to top US unis > top UK unis.


acceptance rate doesn’t really mean everything

University of Liverpool (Bottom tier Russell Group) literally has a better acceptance rate than both oxford and cambridge, does that mean it’s better? JFL


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> All things equal, it is far harder to get into a T5 US school than Oxbridge.


this is how i know you study marketing


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> acceptance rate doesn’t really mean everything
> 
> University of Liverpool (Bottom tier Russell Group) literally has a better acceptance rate than both oxford and cambridge, does that mean it’s better? JFL


Liverpool has an acceptance rate of 83.1%. You have no idea what you are talking about. Acceptance rate = exclusivity = prestige


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Liverpool has an acceptance rate of 83.1%. You have no idea what you are talking about. Acceptance rate = exclusivity = prestige


no you fucking spastic that's OFFER rate

where the universities says "get these grades and you can come study" which still doesn't guarantee shit

im sorry that you place a marketing degree from your university so highly but it doesn't allow you to be delusional jfl @ u


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Liverpool has an acceptance rate of 83.1%. You have no idea what you are talking about. Acceptance rate = exclusivity = prestige











University of Liverpool [Acceptance Rate + Statistics]


The University of Liverpool has an acceptance rate of 14%, enrollment - 28,693, founded in 1881. Main academic topics: Medicine, Biology, and Physics.




edurank.org





acceptance rate of 14%, yet it struggles to rank within the top 200 of the world (i think its just about there personally)

clearly acceptance rate isn't everything, go put on your glasses again asian and read again before you patronise me with your shit worthless degree


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> no you fucking spastic that's OFFER rate
> 
> where the universities says "get these grades and you can come study" which still doesn't guarantee shit
> 
> im sorry that you place a marketing degree from your university so highly but it doesn't allow you to be delusional jfl @ u


Yes... that is what I am referring to.

Oxford's offer rate is 17%. Cambridge at 23%. Liverpool at 83%. Guess which is better?

Now you have Harvard and Stanford at 4%. Yale, MIT and Princeton at 5-6%... Do the math lol


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Liverpool has an *acceptance *rate of 83.1%. You have no idea what you are talking about. Acceptance rate = exclusivity = prestige


ok buddy
enjoy wageslaving earning a middle class salary


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> ok buddy
> enjoy wageslaving earning a middle class salary


I'll be mogging you from Voyager I to Earth's core from my wall street office pommy

God damn you're so low IQ you got mixed up between acceptance rate and offer rate. jfl. 

Imagine talking up Oxbridge so much when your room temperature IQ can only get you into Oxford Brookes. Embarrassing bro. 

Daily reminder Oxbridge has acceptance rate 4-5 times higher than HYPSM.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> I'll be mogging you from Voyager I to Earth's core from my wall street office pommy
> 
> God damn you're so low IQ you got mixed up between acceptance rate and offer rate. jfl.
> 
> ...


you are a coping virgin truecel and jfl @ u if u ever think i would go to that shithole

as i said enjoy your middle class lifestyle as a wageslaving betabux


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> you are a coping virgin truecel and jfl @ u if u ever think i would go to that shithole
> 
> as i said enjoy your middle class lifestyle as a wageslaving betabux


Are you a LSE or Imperial fag who got butthurt I put Ivies over your alma mater

Hard to believe since you think liverpool is harder to get into than oxbridge


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Are you a LSE or Imperial fag who got butthurt I put Ivies over your alma mater
> 
> Hard to believe* since you think liverpool is harder to get into than oxbridge*


i never said that jfl @ u. i didnt even know liverpool till i looked it up. i simply included it since it has a lower acceptance rate than oxford or cambridge, but is obviously mogged to oblivion by them two.

i just find it funny and a bit sad how you take the best 30 universities and rank them with huge differences in tiers, when in reality the difference is pretty negligible among the top 50 in the world, and suggesting people to kill themselves if its below the top 30 or 0.2% is a complete joke jfl

there isnt a huge difference between LSE and then somewhere like Yale or even Brown, they're all good and of course some are better than others but you make it seem like we're comparing some polytechnical in texas to harvard


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i never said that jfl @ u. i didnt even know liverpool till i looked it up
> 
> i just find it funny and a bit sad how you take the best 30 universities and rank them with huge differences in tiers, when in reality the difference is pretty negligible among the top 50 in the world, and suggesting people to kill themselves if its below the top 30 or 0.2% is a complete joke jfl
> 
> there isnt a huge difference between LSE and then somewhere like Yale or even Brown, they're all good and of course some are better than others but you make it seem like we're comparing some polytechnical in texas to harvard


That's the whole point of my ranking list though, to distinguish between the top handful of unis worldwide, aka the institutions that really matter. 

In this frame of reference there _is _a difference between Yale and LSE, or Yale and Brown. In the grand scheme of things (your entire career) it might not make much of a difference, but all things equal, most HS kids would choose a Yale degree over the other two 9/10, as would most prospective employers. Hence Yale is higher. 

There is no point comparing some random polytechnic to Harvard because you don't need a ranking to know that Harvard is better


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> That's the whole point of my ranking list though, to distinguish between the top handful of unis worldwide, aka the institutions that really matter.
> 
> In this frame of reference there _is _a difference between Yale and LSE, or Yale and Brown. In the grand scheme of things (your entire career) it might not make much of a difference, but all things equal, most HS kids would choose a Yale degree over the other two 9/10, as would most prospective employers. Hence Yale is higher.
> 
> There is no point comparing some random polytechnic to Harvard because you don't need a ranking to know that Harvard is better


however you choose to justify it is pretty ridiculous to call these universities “average” and what is the difference in what university you went to (within reason) if it gets you to where you need to go to? You said it yourself there is hardly a difference in career prospects if you went to Brown than if you went to Stanford

I think once you get into your career you’ll realise that employers like to employ people from prestigious universities simply because if they went to these universities, the chances are they are smart and hard working and their degree is a bonus and affirmation to that rather than the sole defining factor which you make it seem like it is lol

It’s not like an employer will see a graduate from Harvard, and then Stanford and then automatically hire the Harvard guy jfl.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 20, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> I was thinking coming over to the states from Norway in my 5th year to live the american dream as an exchange student, and apparently these are the only schools that are available JFL


You should spend time in Oslo and try and find Eriksen jfl


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> however you choose to justify it is pretty ridiculous to call these universities “average” and what is the difference in what university you went to (within reason) if it gets you to where you need to go to? You said it yourself there is hardly a difference in career prospects if you went to Brown than if you went to Stanford
> 
> I think once you get into your career you’ll realise that employers like to employ people from prestigious universities simply because if they went to these universities, the chances are they are smart and hard working and their degree is a bonus and affirmation to that rather than the sole defining factor which you make it seem like it is lol
> 
> It’s not like an employer will see a graduate from Harvard, and then Stanford and then automatically hire the Harvard guy jfl.


It's a ranking of the top handful of unis in the entire world, so in that particular frame of reference LSE/Imperial is average. 

As you progress throughout your career alma mater matters less and where you've worked matters more, therefore over the long run it may not matter that you went to Brown instead of Yale if you work hard

However it would be ignorant to say that laterals and promotions exist in a vacuum, your first job affects your second which affects your third and so on. Nobody is going from Bob's Accountants to McKinsley. And it is the prestige of your alma mater that determines that first job. 

So no, likely no difference in Yale vs Brown over the long run. But Yale vs Cornell, or John Hopkins? I would say so.


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 20, 2021)

Still wondering why tf is such a stereotypical rice studycel obsessed with academic career and college rankings on this fucking looksmax forum. Do you realize it's cope?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Still wondering why tf is such a stereotypical rice studycel obsessed with academic career and college rankings on this fucking looksmax forum. Do you realize it's cope?


No, I genuinely believe the college you graduate from is one of the most important determinants of a successful and fulfilling life.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 20, 2021)

Always asians coping with unis lol

@turkproducer 30-40k is nothing mate😂


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 20, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Always asians coping with unis lol


As asian I say yeah, I'm surprised of finding one of those on this forum tbh. 
Those kind of guys are usually bluepilled and don't care about looks much.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> As asian I say yeah, I'm surprised of finding one of those on this forum tbh.
> Those kind of guys are usually bluepilled and don't care about looks much.


I'm already kinda gl so i just need to top that off with an ivy league education and i will truly be a giga mogger once I relocate to SEA


----------



## .👽. (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> I'm already kinda gl so i just need to top that off with an ivy league education and i will truly be a giga mogger once I relocate to SEA


Are you going to one of the unis you mentioned? If yes well done


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Are you going to one of the unis you mentioned? If yes well done


Yes i am going to one in the giga mogger tier


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Always asians coping with unis lol
> 
> @turkproducer 30-40k is nothing mate😂


it's good for a starting salary at 21 years old, i never said it was good for when you are 35 JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 20, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Still wondering why tf is such a stereotypical rice studycel obsessed with academic career and college rankings on this fucking looksmax forum. Do you realize it's cope?


If you're gonna be a wagecuck, you might as well wagecuck at the best paying and most prestigious firms where you can at least tell people where you work without feeling ashamed.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Yes i am going to one in the giga mogger tier


How did you enter? And how much will you earn after you get your degree?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> How did you enter? And how much will you earn after you get your degree?


By playing a sport to a high level and not sure yet but probably around ~80k AUD


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 20, 2021)

Failedworker said:


> If you're gonna wagecuck, you might as well wagecuck at the best paying and most prestigious firms where you can at least tell people where you work without feeling ashamed.


Yeah but I don't think the difference between most unis are that astronomical and the pay off isn't always positive


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> By playing a sport to a high level and not sure yet but probably around ~80k AUD


Wait you're an athlete? Ok that's a whole different story, go on and enjoy life


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> I'm already kinda gl so i just need to top that off with an ivy league education and i will truly be a giga mogger once I relocate to SEA


Good plan if you don't really want to date in the West


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> *It's a ranking of the top handful of unis in the entire world, so in that particular frame of reference LSE/Imperial is average.*
> 
> As you progress throughout your career alma mater matters less and where you've worked matters more, therefore over the long run it may not matter that you went to Brown instead of Yale if you work hard
> 
> ...


what you're doing is basically like taking henry cavill, sean o pry and then hernan drago, placing them next to each other and then saying "henry cavill you're a fucking incel" and that sean o pry is a betabuxxing normie 

it's pretty ridiculous especially when you study marketing, just chill out mate, i guarantee nobody else cares as much as you do about a degree, even employers


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Wait you're an athlete? Ok that's a whole different story, go on and enjoy life


Not anymore since COVID hit

tbh I don't give a fuck, just give me my degree and im outta here.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 20, 2021)

Arent you a virgin?


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 20, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Yeah but I don't think the difference between most unis are that astronomical and the pay off isn't always positive


It isn't.

But given the option I would always go to Harvard to Maximize my chance of going to Goldman Sachs or equivalent. Its just the safest route. Thats why everyone wants to go to the top.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) said:


> Arent you a virgin?


Yes but not for long bro


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Yes but not for long bro


Procrastination.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> what you're doing is basically like taking henry cavill, sean o pry and then hernan drago, placing them next to each other and then saying "henry cavill you're a fucking incel" and that sean o pry is a betabuxxing normie
> 
> it's pretty ridiculous especially when you study marketing, just chill out mate, i guarantee nobody else cares as much as you do about a degree, even employers


He study marketing? Rip, but still mogger uni halo.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> what you're doing is basically like taking henry cavill, sean o pry and then hernan drago, placing them next to each other and then saying "henry cavill you're a fucking incel" and that sean o pry is a betabuxxing normie
> 
> it's pretty ridiculous especially when you study marketing, just chill out mate, i guarantee nobody else cares as much as you do about a degree, even employers


its a hobby I get enjoyment out of mogging people with inferior degrees


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> He study marketing? Rip, but still mogger uni halo.


i wouldnt even consider it a social science


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 20, 2021)

Failedworker said:


> It isn't.
> 
> But given the option I would always go to Harvard to Maximize my chance of going to Goldman Sachs or equivalent. Its just the safest route. Thats why everyone wants to go to the top.


In real life it's not really an easy option, unless you're particularly gifted in IQ or have other benefits like being an athlete in a US high school you would need to spend a lot of time and effort into studying, and for a lot of people that time could be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i wouldnt even consider it a social science


If he has luck he can land a job with 20k/year


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i wouldnt even consider it a social science


I do east asian studies, not marketing. I did marketing units in freshman year only.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> I do east asian studies, not marketing. I did marketing units in freshman year only.


what the fuck do you expect to do with that bullshit? even more useless but if it works it works buddy.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> what the fuck do you expect to do with that bullshit? even more useless but if it works it works buddy.


Its fking over😂


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> what the fuck do you expect to do with that bullshit? even more useless but if it works it works buddy.


Easy major so I can get a high GPA for law school. But now I'm thinking of going into IB in Melbourne or Sydney.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> If he has luck he can land a job with 20k/year


a lecturer at his university teaching the worthless course earns an astounding





__





Princeton University Lecturer East Asian Studies Salaries


Average salaries for Princeton University Lecturer East Asian Studies: $56,963. Princeton University salary trends based on salaries posted anonymously by Princeton University employees.




www.glassdoor.com





61k






imagine getting a PHD to earn 61k teaching noodle


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Easy major so I can get a high GPA for law school. But now I'm thinking of going into IB in Melbourne or Sydney.


what a cope for law they dont respect anyone who doesnt study at least something like politics. what critical thinking skills have you developed learning east asian studies mate?


----------



## .👽. (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> a lecturer at his university teaching the worthless course earns an astounding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea teachers get paid alot everywhere but i dont think his degree is really usefull BUT i dont have any knowledge on this, maybe its good in asia


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> what a cope for law they dont respect anyone who doesnt study at least something like politics. what critical thinking skills have you developed learning east asian studies mate?


In at Columbia, Chicago and New York mate. What law schools have you been accepted to?


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yea teachers get paid alot everywhere but i dont think his degree is really usefull BUT i dont have any knowledge on this, maybe its good in asia


if its not stem, it has to be economics, law, finance. there is simply no other option that's worth it, all other degrees are worthless as fuck

maybe psychology/sociology if you go to a top university and then do further studies doing masters or phd, otherwise they are worthless too


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> In at Columbia, Chicago and New York mate. What law schools have you been accepted to?


new york? i remember you shitting on that university jfl

these are even below your "average" tier, even for a postgrad law school its not remarkable by your standards


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> new york? i remember you shitting on that university jfl
> 
> these are even below your "average" tier, even for a postgrad law school its not remarkable by your standards


NY law school is far, far better than the rest of New York Uni. It's like Stern. No Stern kid will tell you they go to NYU. They will tell you they are from Stern. 

Columbia is decent. It's no Yale/Stanford/Harvard though, so I'm not going.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> new york? i remember you shitting on that university jfl
> 
> these are even below your "average" tier, even for a postgrad law school its not remarkable by your standards


Another option is to try for BA with senior status at Oxbridge


----------



## bossman (Oct 29, 2021)

wharton's jerome t. fisher program in management and technology >>>>>


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 29, 2021)

hug from white girl > iit and tsinghua


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank god i made it.


----------



## Deleted member 15357 (Nov 8, 2021)

台灣沒有頂大


----------

